# what will Goldfish NOT eat?



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

You could try: Crypts, Java fern, mosses, Anubias, and Vals 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/150629-newbie-best-goldfish.html


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

Here is my experience with plants and goldfish:

Leave alone: crypts, java fern, swords, pennywort, Hygrophila diformis, hornwort (although some goldfish will eat hornwort)

Eats: java moss, fissidens, any floating plant (frogbit, duckweed, salvinia natans)

Picks at and makes ugly: Hygrophila polysperma, dwarf sag

I've also heard crinum and bolbitis can do well in goldfish tanks.

If I keep him well-supplied with floating plants from other tank he doesn't attack my Hygro as much. This is a comet.


----------



## Mannie Bothans (Oct 8, 2011)

Extremely helpful. Thank you so much. 

I just bought an aquarium that is 30"w x 18"d x 24" high. 

I need to figure out what I want to do about lighting (on a budget) and how I am going to cycle the tank.

What is the most important thing to do to deter algae?


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

I forgot to mention I'm low light too, so all of those will work for you. The low light hasn't really been an issue for me; my inert gravel substrate and that goldfish have been! If you buy plants on here they're cheap enough that you can afford to try a couple things and it might surprise you what all can be grown in low light!


----------



## Mannie Bothans (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks. 

In another thread, others have added even more to the list. These are some of my faves. Can you help me narrow what (and how many of each) will fit in my space constraints? 

Side to side tank width = 30 inches
Front to back tank depth = 18 inches
Top to bottom tank height = 24 inches

My water temp will be 66.5ºF and right now I have 1 30inch long dual lamp T5 Aqueon light 18W+18W=36W (like the coralife ones). I also have 1 24 inch T8 20w, (but I don't know if both the T8 and the T5s would be necessary at the same time). 

Do any of the following explode in growth under my conditions? Are any more particularly suited to my tank than others? Have I mis-classified any of the following for my tank climate (e.g. have I classified a backgrounder as a foreground, etc.)? Which ones in each category would you skip, and how many of each would you plant? Is there a particular "set" from each of the three areas that go together in terms of water hardness, ph requirements, and fert requirements? I am a total Newbie who needs hardy plants. 

Foreground:
1. What can I use? 
2. Dwarf Sag (Sagittaria Subulata) if I don't mind the foreground being picked at and looking ugly.
(I'd rather not use java moss if the goldfish will just eat it.)

Mid-Ground:

1. Coffee Anubias (Anubias Barteri Coffeefolia) 
2. Red Crypt Beckettii (Cryptocoryne beckettii) 
3. African Water Fern (Bolbitis heudelotii) 
4. Phillipine Java Fern (Phillipine Microsorum Pteropus) 
5. Vallisneria Asiatica Biwaensis (Corkscrew Val) 

Background:

1. Red Rubin Sword (Echinodorus Rubin) 
2. light green Water Wisteria (Hygrophila Diformis) 
3. Rotala (Rotundifolia) 
4. Anacharis (Egeria Densa) 

These are some of my faves. Can you help me narrow what (and how many of each) will fit in my space constraints? 

And to recap the other specifics about my particular setup:

total tank water volume = 56 gallons
Fish = 2 ryukin/fantail/veiltail-type goldfish
Substrate = 1.5 inches of Flourite + 1.5 inches of sand
Low tech, no CO2
2 HOB filters across the back (one does 200gph and the other does 400gph)
My water temp will be 66.5ºF 
I need to test my water hardness soon

I've heard goldfish like ph at 7.5 or better, so I guess that's my target for plants as well.

What ferts will I need?

Another question... will my sand substrate just be diatom food?


----------



## MattieGee (Sep 11, 2011)

Through out my history of keeping goldfish I have never heard such an idea that goldfish destroy plants in a tank. At the moment iv got 2 very large goldfish both 5 years old that I have had in many tanks planted and not. Not once have I seen that happen.


----------



## Sparky007 (May 30, 2011)

Soylent Green. No one likes that stuff.


----------



## Mannie Bothans (Oct 8, 2011)

Mattie, I hope you're right. It all depends on the individual fish I guess.



Sparky007 said:


> Soylent Green. No one likes that stuff.


Soylent Green is PEOPLE!


----------



## Sparky007 (May 30, 2011)

mannie bothans said:


> mattie, i hope you're right. It all depends on the individual fish i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Soylent green is people!


noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## cdwill (Aug 1, 2010)

Mannie Bothans said:


> Foreground:
> 1. What can I use?


You could use Cryptocoryne Parva and/or Marsilea spp. (Minutia, Quadrifolia, etc.). Both easier plants that don't need a lot of light.


----------



## Mannie Bothans (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmmm... I might have to give the minuta a try.


----------

